# A spoiled girl



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Is she spoiled?








Yes, very spoiled!
















"Oh, I could eat you all!"








"What?"








"Oh, hey Tiger ball!"








"Long time no see, Orange flower ball!"








"And you too, Pink leopard spotted mouse!"


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Yes she is!  Thanks for sharing so many great pics!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf would be thinking "How on earth am I going to totally ignore all of these??!! They're in my way!" :lol:


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Bodil normally run around them and otherwise she just walks on them :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She certainly is spoiled! But who could say no to that face?? :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, spoiled she is! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

best picture is when she is biting the pink mouse. made me laugh so hard


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

ha ha! what a spoiled little girl! And like most spoiled kids, she doesn't appreciate what she has!


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Sooo cute.


----------

